# Sam's Club 50 lb bags of rice for $15?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Seems like I could get almost 2 buckets out of a bag, and when I figure in the mylar bags (if anyone has a good cap source please let me know,) and the food grade buckets, I can put a full bucket of rice on the shelf for under $20

Anyone doing this, or have something better?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Are they made in China with industry poisons?

Sam, the Man, the China Man................

I'll be putting up USA potato, from my garden.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

By the time Chinese insecticides get me I'm sure I'll be ready to go anyway. 

I hate all things walmart, but this seemed worth looking into. Costco has em too, few dollars more


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I get Thailand jasmine rice at the big city Vietnamese grocery, $38/50 lb bag.
Like madtrapper says, be wary of the country of origin. The Chinese have been caught adding plastic shreds to their rice.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Reminds me of a pizza restaurant chain in Chicago area that got caught adding 
"saran flour" to their cheese????? They didn't last very long after that. Anyone 
know what "saran flour" is?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Reminds me of a pizza restaurant chain in Chicago area that got caught adding
> "saran flour" to their cheese????? They didn't last very long after that. Anyone
> know what "saran flour" is?


If anybody needs recommendations for Chicago pizza, I am your guy. I am a connoisseur of pizza in the city of the wind. Da Bears!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Reminds me of a pizza restaurant chain in Chicago area that got caught adding
> "saran flour" to their cheese????? They didn't last very long after that. Anyone
> know what "saran flour" is?


Saran is a plastic wrap, and it's a neurotoxic chemical warfare agent. Never thought I'd be voting for plastic wrap in the pizza....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Chinese rice can be loaded with heavy metals due to contaminated soil and water. I remember seeing reports of lead, cadmium, arsenic and other toxic stuff in Chinese rice. If it were to be a long term staple, I think I'd try to find a different country of origin. ESPECIALLY if children are going to be eating the stuff. California grown rice is the safest, but how much rice are they going to be growing under drought conditions.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

This will sound bad to a lot of people, but if you have that cheap rice, it can be used up as a dog food base. When SHTF, dogs are going to be eating a lot of other stuff when the kibble runs out. In Papua New Guinea (where i lived for 11 years) the standard dog food was rice and tin fish (cheap canned mackerel.) Not the best diet, but dogs survived. All I'm saying is that rice can be used (along with other food scraps) to feed dogs cheaply. I probably have some of that cheap rice in my stores, and I would rather feed it to the dog than the baby, if it comes down to it. The dogs will probably die of other causes before the rice will get them, so I will use it that way if needed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Spice said:


> Saran is a plastic wrap, and it's a neurotoxic chemical warfare agent. Never thought I'd be voting for plastic wrap in the pizza....


I thought it was sarin (gas)?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great. Seems now I have a few hundred pounds of rice to toss.

I wish I had have thought about country of origin before buying it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> California grown rice is the safest, but how much rice are they going to be growing under drought conditions.


Texas grows good rice, as does Louisiana. Some excellent specialty rice comes from Belle Glade, Florida.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Great. Seems now I have a few hundred pounds of rice to toss.
> 
> I wish I had have thought about country of origin before buying it.


Absurd.
It wouldn't be on the shelf if it was bad enough to be thrown out.
Yes, it is most likely of poor quality, and *MIGHT* (emphasis needed) contain unsafe compounds, but you will live longer with it than you will without it.
Make it a last resort, but good heavens, don't throw it out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Absurd.
> It wouldn't be on the shelf if it was bad enough to be thrown out.
> Yes, it is most likely of poor quality, and *MIGHT* (emphasis needed) contain unsafe compounds, but you will live longer with it than you will without it.
> Make it a last resort, but good heavens, don't throw it out.


Whew! Thanks, Brother. You just reined in my panicky, overcaffeinated nerves for me!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Absurd.
> It wouldn't be on the shelf if it was bad enough to be thrown out.
> Yes, it is most likely of poor quality, and *MIGHT* (emphasis needed) contain unsafe compounds, but you will live longer with it than you will without it.
> Make it a last resort, but good heavens, don't throw it out.


Agree. Don't starve with 200 pounds of rice on the shelf. At this point in time, I don't eat much rice. I use other grains like millet and quinoa. When SHTF, however, rice consumption will go way up, and that's where I would be concerned about things like heavy metals - especially in kids. Don't be fooled, Kauboy. Just because it's on our store shelves doesn't mean it could pass an FDA inspection tomorrow. The FDA actually inspects a very small percentage amount of the food and products that are imported. There are other legitimate, watch dog organizations that DO test, and publish results. Results from Chinese rice and rice protein are pretty bad. Corners are cut all the time with these imported products, from lead base paint on children's toys, to contaminated doggie chews, to toxins in medications. Quality can vary greatly - think of what you get at Harbor Freight. One batch of lighters is good, the next is terrible. Same with food. (Imported meds - watch out big time!!!!! Not only are there toxins, but the amounts of actual medication can vary widely from batch to batch. I just read an article from the CDC on this.) So no, don't starve, but be aware of where your food is coming from and if there is a risk, try to at least spread it out in your diet or use it as pet food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> ...Don't be fooled, Kauboy. Just because it's on our store shelves doesn't mean it could pass an FDA inspection tomorrow. The FDA actually inspects a very small percentage amount of the food and products that are imported... Corners are cut all the time with these imported products, from lead base paint on children's toys, to contaminated doggie chews, to toxins in medications. Quality can vary greatly - think of what you get at Harbor Freight. One batch of lighters is good, the next is terrible. Same with food. (Imported meds - watch out big time!!!!! Not only are there toxins, but the amounts of actual medication can vary widely from batch to batch. I just read an article from the CDC on this.) So no, don't starve, but be aware of where your food is coming from and if there is a risk, try to at least spread it out in your diet or use it as pet food.


Everyone who likes to eat store bought catfish needs to be aware also. It is not only rice, but other food products from the Orient that you have to watch out for.
An organization I belong to held a fish fry last summer, and right on the box it said Product Of Vietnam.
Now, watch this short video


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I get Thailand jasmine rice at the big city Vietnamese grocery, $38/50 lb bag.
> Like madtrapper says, be wary of the country of origin. The Chinese have been caught adding plastic shreds to their rice.


yep that's the same stuff the jasmine that my wife will eat -and she should know she is Chinese and doesn't trust anything from there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You folks can worry all you want. Unless you grew it in soil you tested with water you treated, all bets are off.
Until I can manage that, I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our vegetables are fertilized with manure from our own horses, and the water either falls from the sky or comes from our well (as does our drinking water). That water is raised from the Florida Aquifer, a honeycomb of limestone underground. We had to drill 225 feet to hit it where we live.
Just ONE more advantage to the rural life.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In Canada we have a more strict food and drug system than you fine folks in the US. Yes its still flawed but if its here its tested regularily on our soul and not by a 3rd party. Some cities are even more strict. There are a few cities that dont allow taco bell because of the standards for meat are higher than taco bell can produce. Go figure.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Figured I'd post this up.

Right in the Middle of the bag, big 'ol "made in America"


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

So American rice only? Japanese rice okay? Just avoid China rice? Need to check what kind Costco sells. Also where is best place to get Mylar bags & desiccant ? Which vaccum seal product is best. I have heard food saver is cheap and has issues.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> So American rice only? Japanese rice okay? Just avoid China rice? Need to check what kind Costco sells. Also where is best place to get Mylar bags & desiccant ? Which vaccum seal product is best. I have heard food saver is cheap and has issues.


I'm curious too. I can't find them locally. Average I've seen online for 5 Gal bucket bags is $5


----------

